# IV Tubes?



## devil9221 (Oct 30, 2005)

This year I'm having my first actual Halloween party and I want to make everything as gruesome as possible. So, I was thinking, instead of drinking out of glasses we will drink out of IV bags. Since my mom is a nurse she can get lots from the hospital that she works at. But the only problem is, she can't get that many tubes. So, I was wondering if you guys know anything I could use instead of tubes, or where I could get something like the tubes for really cheap?

Thanks. =D


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Not sure, but maybe try a pet store that carries the tubing for fish tanks. I am not sure how you'll be able to connect them up without leakage, tho... maybe food grade silicone caulking?


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Lowe's has tubing by the foot and by the roll... in just about any size. I just picked up some... I wanna say it was 1/4" for 16cents a foot.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

that is such an excellent idea. I might have to find a way to do that.


----------



## devil9221 (Oct 30, 2005)

DeadTed said:


> Lowe's has tubing by the foot and by the roll... in just about any size. I just picked up some... I wanna say it was 1/4" for 16cents a foot.


I'll try to look into that, but we have no Lowes here. XD I'll look in some stores that are like Lowes though. Thanks. =D


----------



## Yobo152 (Sep 16, 2009)

*IV Tubing*

IV Tubing might be tough to drink from, check out medical supply stores on line. If you are looking for larger tubing try your pet store that carries fish tanks. Tubing for the tanks has a larger bore or plumbing supplies.

Good luck!

IV bags also make great holders for fake blood, slip a full bag under your costume and open the tubing to allow the blood to drip out slowly or fast depending on your injury.

Good Luck.


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I was asking my friend who was a nurse about this because I thought it was an excellent idea. Then she explained to me the sizes most of the bags are normally and they are pretty huge. Just wanted to warn you in advance. Maybe have your mom bring one home to practice with first so you aren't shocked last minute.


----------



## DannyDanger (Sep 17, 2009)

You might wanna try the Candy blood bags. They have them at Walgreens I think. It looks like an IV with cherry flavored "blood" in it. 










When I saw these at the store I literally said "Coooool!" out loud to myself. I will be drinking some soon no doubt!


----------



## Spyderella (Oct 9, 2008)

Was curious to know what IV bags your mom was going to use because most IV bags are already filled with IV solutions. The only empty bags I know about are the enema bags & the tube feeding bags.


----------



## TheEvilQueen (Sep 13, 2009)

*Shooters*

BuyCostumes.com sells test tubes for shots. They also sell an I.V. drink dispenser. It holds about 1 liter of liquid, makes a great prop.

Also, since you know a nurse, inquire about large syringes. Minus the needles of course. I use Monojet 35ml irrigation syringes. You can also purchase them on line at medical supplies stores. Just pull the plunger and fill them up!


----------



## selz (Oct 19, 2007)

Spyderella said:


> Was curious to know what IV bags your mom was going to use because most IV bags are already filled with IV solutions. The only empty bags I know about are the enema bags & the tube feeding bags.


They use empty bags for blood donations... I'd love to get my hands on a stash of them, but it's just not in my budget this year


----------

